# Arkansas River Guide Book



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Colorado Parks & Wildlife - Arkansas Headwaters Recreation Area

AmericanWhitewater.org

Floaters Guide to Colorado (Doug Wheat)

The Upper Arkansas River (Frank Staub)


----------



## kwagunt2001 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Rampton’s guide is solid*

https://www.amazon.com/Arkansas-River-Guide-Thomas-Rampton/dp/0963479970

If you can find the 2nd edition (2006) you’ll be all set. I’d cross reference with an access map from AHRA.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

kwagunt2001 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Arkansas-River-Guide-Thomas-Rampton/dp/0963479970
> 
> If you can find the 2nd edition (2006) you’ll be all set. I’d cross reference with an access map from AHRA.


Yeah, Rampton's guide is the best option out there, but it sucks for anything above Browns Canyon. He gives detailed descriptions of all the rapids in Browns, but for the Numbers it goes like this: 

"Number One (IV), located just above Scott's Bridge.

Number One and a Half (III), located near a grove of trees on the left. Swift water follows.

Number Two (III/IV), again followed by swift water."

------------- I mean really? Sounds like it was written by someone that never even boated the Numbers..... ---------------


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

The book Western Whitewater (out of print) has a good section on the Arkansas from Granite to Canon City. Though the information isn't much more detailed than Rampton, I think the presumption is that on their first time, boaters will scout the rapids they describe. The mile by mile guide is broken into sections, with Granite to RR Bridge, RR Bridge to Ruby Mt, Ruby Mt. to Salida, Salida to Parkdale, and then the Gorge.

Example:


> Mile 6.3 NUMBER ONE (IV; V above 2,500 cfs) begins above the two bridges. Like all the rapids in The Numbers, this one is a boulder choked channel that demands technical maneuvering at low and moderate levels and becomes even more difficult when higher flows turns it into a boiling gauntlet of waves and holes. Not far downstream from this rapid is a big hole at high water, sometimes referred to as NUMBER ONE AND A HALF (IV).
> 
> Mile 6.7, NUMBER TWO (IV). A tricky S-turn laced with holes. It leads directly into NUMBER THREE (IV), a short rocky pitch with a big hole in the middle.


or:


> Mile 4, Browns Creek Enters on the right, just downstream is ZOOM FLUME (III+), where a long chute becomes a ramp and ends in a hole. A boulder garden follows.
> 
> Mile 5.2 BIG DROP (III+). As the river bends right. Not far downstream is the STAIRCASE (III+), also called Giant Steps and Seven Falls, a series of drops which get tougher at the end.


Good luck finding a copy. It has sections like this, beautiful essays, photos, and a consistent data sheet with flow info, when the season is, hazards, shuttle and logistics info, average gradient, managing agency and permit info, land ownership, scenary, fishing, camping, and other guides and references and which topo maps cover each run. The book covers just about every river big enough to raft in the Western US.

-AH


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

I hope someday Whitis/Martin write an Ark Book. I am not a big fan of the way Ramptons is laid out, the maps are not super clear, etc.


----------



## dominicsciole (Mar 20, 2004)

Thank you for all your input. I went with the Doug Wheat Floaters guide. Found a copy for $5. Looking forward to a great trip


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

dominicsciole said:


> Thank you for all your input. I went with the Doug Wheat Floaters guide. Found a copy for $5. Looking forward to a great trip


Hope you have a great trip, but fyi Doug Wheat's book was written a very, very long time ago. Like back in the 80's. The river hasn't changed a whole lot since then (although there have been some changes), but access points and private property boundaries have changed quite a bit.




MountainmanPete said:


> I hope someday Whitis/Martin write an Ark Book. I am not a big fan of the way Ramptons is laid out, the maps are not super clear, etc.


National Geographic put out a map in their Trails Illustrated series for the Arkansas River (2 actually, Leadville to Salida, and Salida to Canon City). It is really nice for pinpointing exact rapid locations and access points, as well as hikes in places like Browns and Bighorn Sheep Canyons and for delineating public lands from private.

https://www.natgeomaps.com/trail-maps/fishing-and-river-map-guides


----------



## dominicsciole (Mar 20, 2004)

My buddy has the Rampton book, so figured I would cross reference data. We just got an REI in Dillon. Hoping they have the Natgeo map, looks perfect for the trip.


----------



## Duwain Whitis (Nov 11, 2016)

Hint: There is a possibility that RiverMaps will publish an Ark book in 2019 for Hayden Meadows to Canon City. You might even see Tom, Duwain, Hazel, and Barb on the river this summer if you look carefully.


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Duwain Whitis said:


> Hint: There is a possibility that RiverMaps will publish an Ark book in 2019 for Hayden Meadows to Canon City. You might even see Tom, Duwain, Hazel, and Barb on the river this summer if you look carefully.


Duwain, we were going to email you this thread. We are looking forward to another great addition to the RiverMaps family.


----------



## Salidaboater (Nov 5, 2013)

Duwain,

If you ever need anything while you are up here just reach out.

Don


----------



## kayakingphotog (May 25, 2007)

Duwain Whitis said:


> Hint: There is a possibility that RiverMaps will publish an Ark book in 2019 for Hayden Meadows to Canon City. You might even see Tom, Duwain, Hazel, and Barb on the river this summer if you look carefully.


Duwain I didn't know you lurked these pages.....btw Mike Smith is interested in joining you guys on the Ark before our trip. Who knows maybe I can too.......


----------

